# Anyone use Weipro PH controller?



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

just wondering if anyone uses this and if its any good, its only 80 bucks amazon prime

https://www.amazon.ca/Meter-Value-C...r&qid=1557117278&s=gateway&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

its just not needed. I have not checked PH in my freshwater tanks for years. why the concern?


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

for co2, sorry i should of mentioned, at a certain point of ph that is reached for exampe at a ph of 6, the ph controller shuts off the co2 system from injecting co2 which lowers the ph of the water.


----------

